# What the heck... floppy ear?!



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Sheesh. ET just came over to me, and his left ear is a bit floppy. Not paralyzed, for if something very interesting is going on (like people behind the door) he moves it forward into an almost normal position. But if he is relaxing, its floppy with a bit of a head tilt. 

It is in the position that a cat's ear has when it has been damaged by a hemotoma (although there is no hemotoma). 

Anyone have any ideas? He does seem to be a bit sensitive to it. I tried to clean it out as he was scratching it, but couldn't see anything obviously wrong.

UGH! Vets tomorrow of it doesn't improve.

-BP


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Sounds like some sort of irritation and I'd give him a bit of time to work it out himself. Usually my own kitties will sort out whatever it is in under a couple hours. If it persists in the morning, possible vet visit. Mallie had an ear cocked to the side and was tilting her head but the next time I saw her, about an hour later, she was just fine ... so I figured it was a minor irritant.
Best of luck he works it out on his own!
h


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Heidi- thanks for responding. Like your kitty's situation, ET's ear was back to normal in about an hour. I think my post was a bit hasty lol... but he was looking so awkward it made me nervous. I'm happy all is well 

-BP


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I've seen that w/ ear infections and also w/ ear mites. Any chance that Lacey brought some little travellers w/ her from the shelter?


----------

